# Pentazona barbs



## Fisher2007 (30 Sep 2019)

Just wondering what peoples experience of these are in a planted tank?

And also their experiences with them with shrimp?

Thanks


----------



## Siege (30 Sep 2019)

I have had them for a year in my heavily planted 900 and we had them in the shop for a year before that.

Very timid, best kept with another shoaling fish to make them brave, mine are perfect and brave with cardinal tetra and constantly on display.

Completely ignore cherry and amano shrimp, I think there is more chance of the Amano shrimp eating the fish than than the other way round 

Lovely fish. The males glow with red and look smart!


----------



## Edvet (30 Sep 2019)

I had 6 in my white cube for a while, shy but shrimp safe.


----------



## Parablennius (2 Oct 2019)

I have a group of 20, got them as a quieter alternative to Tiger barbs. As said above they are shy and males do colour up well. Mine spend most of the time milling around dense plants and under floaters. Tanks not overly lit either, nice to see them do what they want to do. Totally peaceful and never touched anything else in the tank although I do not keep shrimp.


----------



## Fisher2007 (2 Oct 2019)

Thanks for the replies.  When you guys say shy whay do you mean?  I don't want a fish that's never seen but equally I'm not a fan of the opposite and fish that follow up and down the tank for food.  If the pentazona are somewhere in the middle that would be ideal?


----------



## Parablennius (3 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> Thanks for the replies. When you guys say shy whay do you mean? I don't want a fish that's never seen but equally I'm not a fan of the opposite and fish that follow up and down the tank for food. If the pentazona are somewhere in the middle that would be ideal?


My interpretation is that they prefer shady areas and don't bother other inhabitants. I keep mine with Pristella's, Pearl gouramis plus bottom dwellers without problem. I doubt that they'd like being exposed in a very bright tank without shelter and probably wouldn't look their best.


----------



## mort (3 Oct 2019)

I don't think most fish sold as pentazona are actually them but a close relative hexazona. They come from areas with either heavy vegetation above and below the waters surface, or very tannin rich waters (sometimes a mixture of both), so they do best with cover and dimmer lighting.
My brother has had a group in his community tank for just over a year and they tend to stay in and amongst the plants. That could be because his Columbian tetra slightly intimidate them a little but I would use them as a background fish rather than your main focal point. By that I mean they are a great species for making you look deeply into the tank but they won't always be out and about. I'm planning a blackwater tank and they are right at the top of my list for main group fish. I'm hoping the way I'm planning it and the number I get will make them the focal point but it's building a tank specifically around them.


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Oct 2019)

Thanks.  Right now I'm thinking a shoal of the pentazona, shoal of cardinals and maybe some rummy nose or harlequin tetras.  The tank will be 1400 long and about 220 litres


----------



## Siege (3 Oct 2019)

I think they go well with cardinals. That’s what I have them with.

Harlequins may be a bit too bossy with them imo.

The tank I have them in is heavily planted (very) and a Twinstar S at 100% so quite bright. They donot seem to mind this. But there are lots of plants they can go into if they wish, they never do though!


----------



## sparkyweasel (3 Oct 2019)

I had mine with Copper Harlequins, which are a bit smaller and less bossy than Harlequins, also Dwarf Chain Loach, all got on together, lots of activity in the tank.


----------



## Edvet (3 Oct 2019)

Look at 6.15 and on


----------



## MWood (7 Oct 2019)

What kinds of water parameters have people had success with these?


----------



## Siege (7 Oct 2019)

Rock hard for me!


----------



## Parablennius (8 Oct 2019)

Very soft for me.


----------



## Edvet (8 Oct 2019)

Soft to medium for me ( 400 microsiemens) 5.2 Dh


----------



## mort (8 Oct 2019)

MWood said:


> What kinds of water parameters have people had success with these?



Everything I read says soft acidic water is best but like siege above, they seem very happy in rock hard norwich water so they are quite adaptable.


----------



## MWood (8 Oct 2019)

Definitely on my list for the future!


----------



## MWood (8 Oct 2019)

Definitely on my list for the future!


----------

